# Canon EOS Rebel T3i in Stock (B&H)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 28, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/canon-eos-rebel-t3i-in-stock-bh/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/canon-eos-rebel-t3i-in-stock-bh/"></a></div>
B&H has informed me that the T3i is in stock and ready to ship.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=t3i&N=0&InitialSearch=yes?BI=2466&KBID=3296" target="_blank">Buy a T3i from B&H w/18-55 II for $899</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## traveller (Feb 28, 2011)

That was quick!


----------



## LukeS (Feb 28, 2011)

With the 60D at $900 who would buy the t3i?


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 28, 2011)

LukeS said:


> With the 60D at $900 who would buy the t3i?



Although I had the same thought, at least, I'll give a comparison of prices.

The T3i body only is $799, with 18-55mm IS II Kit lens $899

The 60D body only is $899, I did not see a Canon kit with the 18-55mm IS, so there is no equivalent.

The 60D dropped in price since it has came out, expect the T3i to drop, or the 60d to rise.


----------



## JLN (Feb 28, 2011)

more likely is the 600d will drop as they originally dropped the price of the 60d as it couldn't go toe to toe with the d7000 in terms of price.


----------



## dnhjr (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW! $900 for a rebel seems high.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 1, 2011)

A new Rebel comes out every year. If you try to keep current, after three years you could have bought a 5DII (almost), which is only replaced every three years. Buy the 5D series, it's a better deal, and when you upgrade, your old camera still has value used, so the upgrade cost is maybe $1200 every three years.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 1, 2011)

Etienne said:


> A new Rebel comes out every year. If you try to keep current, after three years you could have bought a 5DII (almost), which is only replaced every three years. Buy the 5D series, it's a better deal, and when you upgrade, your old camera still has value used, so the upgrade cost is maybe $1200 every three years.



As I often say, I absolute love my 5D MK II, but a person with a good eye can certainly take a image with even a point and shoot that will exceed the most expensive camera in the hands of a person like me who just loves technology and tools.

Here is one from my non photographer wife with her Canon 720 IS. She just wants to point and shoot, but she sometimes finds great scenes.


----------



## Canonix (Mar 1, 2011)

LukeS said:


> With the 60D at $900 who would buy the t3i?



Maybe someone who finds the 60D just a tad too heavy?


----------



## Canonix (Mar 1, 2011)

Amazon in Germany says they can ship the 600D 18-55 kit from 4th March; no date for the 18-135 kit and body only.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 1, 2011)

Canonix said:


> LukeS said:
> 
> 
> > With the 60D at $900 who would buy the t3i?
> ...



By the time you put a lens etc on it's about 2.5 vs 2.8 lbs. If Canon had a pancake lens I could possibly see an advantage for compact size/weight in a T3i package.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> She just wants to point and shoot



Mine too, as she says "she points and I shoot". Although she really likes the S90 we picked up last year.

Tell your wife 'nice capture'...


----------



## Etienne (Mar 1, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > A new Rebel comes out every year. If you try to keep current, after three years you could have bought a 5DII (almost), which is only replaced every three years. Buy the 5D series, it's a better deal, and when you upgrade, your old camera still has value used, so the upgrade cost is maybe $1200 every three years.
> ...



Every camera has it's advantages, and you can get great images with almost any camera. But you'll get better images more often, and in a wider range of conditions, with a DSLR.

She caught a very nice moment!


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 1, 2011)

Etienne said:


> Every camera has it's advantages, and you can get great images with almost any camera. But you'll get better images more often, and in a wider range of conditions, with a DSLR.
> 
> She caught a very nice moment!



It depends what you mean by better images. Better content, or a sharper image. Content is what makes a image valuable. Technical sharpness is very nice, but content is what sells a image.


----------



## Ronaldbyram (Mar 1, 2011)

Got to hold the New T3i at my local camera shop here in Charlotte NC. While the Back of the camera has changed with the Flip out display. The graphic Interface seem's more cluttered than with the T2i. 
Did not get to test the video. But For the moment. I will stick with the T2i. and get a 7D


----------



## foto (Mar 3, 2011)

I got the 60D and is very heavy. I can still return it. Should I take the t3i? Are the 60D features a lot better than the T3i?


----------



## Etienne (Mar 3, 2011)

foto said:


> I got the 60D and is very heavy. I can still return it. Should I take the t3i? Are the 60D features a lot better than the T3i?



The 60D is much easier to use, if you use the more advanced features, manual settings etc. If you use it like a point and shoot you'll be fine with the T3i. 

If you want something noticeably lighter try the Panasonic GH2.


----------



## galwithawand (Mar 3, 2011)

Etienne said:


> The 60D is much easier to use, if you use the more advanced features, manual settings etc. If you use it like a point and shoot you'll be fine with the T3i.
> 
> If you want something noticeably lighter try the Panasonic GH2.


hmm? i dont get it. if someone wants to use a dslr as a P&S, why not buy a P&S?


----------



## Etienne (Mar 3, 2011)

galwithawand said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > The 60D is much easier to use, if you use the more advanced features, manual settings etc. If you use it like a point and shoot you'll be fine with the T3i.
> ...



Most Rebels are used as P&S. Three of my neighbors bought them to get better pics, and they shoot on fully automatic all the time.


----------



## foto (Mar 3, 2011)

No, I dont put it on auto. I have a point and shoot camera for that. I am trying to learn how to take nice portraits. I do want to know all the features of my camera. Do you think I am better off with the 60D v. T3i?


----------



## Etienne (Mar 3, 2011)

foto said:


> No, I dont put it on auto. I have a point and shoot camera for that. I am trying to learn how to take nice portraits. I do want to know all the features of my camera. Do you think I am better off with the 60D v. T3i?



Both will take nice portraits. I have the 60D and a 5DII. The 60D has two control wheels, the T3i has one. This doesn't sound that important until you start using manual controls. It's much faster working through menu options on the 60D vs Rebel series (even faster on the 5DII).

For nice portraits get two off camera flash units with stands and umbrellas and a nice backdrop. A 24 - 50 mm prime lens is good to use as well. This is a very good website to read: http://www.strobist.blogspot.com/


----------



## Canonix (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessops (UK) have the 600D in stock (according to their website); prices are Â£659.95 / Â£749.95 / Â£929.95 (body / 18-55 / 18-135). In comparison, their 60D prices are Â£799.95 / Â£919.95 / Â£1049.95 (latter price also for 17-85 USM kit, unfortunately not offered for 600D).

The 600D has not appeared in Gemany yet, although Amazon claim shipping in 3-4 days (18-55 kit only).


----------

